# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Un commercial chez les dveloppeurs.partenariat  crer !

## ourane

Bonjour  tous..et toutes.

Je m'appelle Laurent, je vis dans le Var, 40 ans, une formation d'cole suprieure de commerce et 15 Ans de fonctions commerciales derrire moi.. ::): 

Depuis quelques mois je m'oriente vers l'entreprenariat qui me fait de l'oeil depuis bien longtemps...
Mais d'o certains on des ides mais pas de ptrole, moi j'ai beaucoup d'ides mais pas de comptences dans l'eldorado actuel : la programmation informatique !!! ::?: 

Et maintenant c'est un dveloppeur d'application mobile que je recherche....

donc maintenant que les prsentations sont faites...je m'en vais dtailler mon besoin sur le forum adquat....

Au plaisir!!

----------


## ourane

bon bah me revoil...aprs avoir lu toutes les catgories du forum et particulirement tous les sigles "obscurs", je ne sais pas o exprimer mon besoin....
si quelqu'un  une ide...merci d'avance

----------


## Aniki

C'est quel type de mobile qui est cibl ?
Les Androd ?
Les iPhones ?
Encore autre chose ?

----------


## Robin56

a dpend Anikinisan, si sa demande concerne la ralisation en applications mobile de ses ides, a concerne davantage Offres de Mission ou Autres.

PS : En faisant bien attention de respecter le format des annonces (cf. discussion explicatif de chaque rubrique).

----------


## Aniki

Ah oui effectivement. Dsol pour la fausse bonne rponse.

Je suis trop contamin par le ct developpeur je crois.  ::aie:: 
(D'ailleurs je n'avais jamais remarqu cette section du forum, cache tout en bas du site)

----------


## Robin56

> Ah oui effectivement. Dsol pour la fausse bonne rponse.


Il nous manque des dtails pour juger de qui a la fausse bonne rponse de nous deux.  ::P:

----------


## Aniki

> Il nous manque des dtails pour juger de qui a la fausse bonne rponse de nous deux.


Nan, sur ce coup l, je ne parierai pas un kopek sur moi.

----------

